# [Theme][Juggernaut 4.0/4.1] Perversion of Metal - v1.0 [Update 12.29.2011]



## Alexia

_Perversion of Metal is now v1.0... I think its time alpha and beta go buh-bye!_​


Code:


<br />
Change-log 12.29.2011<br />
- Fixed data connection icons (Same style, but nice and clean now... And correctly showing of course...)<br />
- Updated toggle buttons when selected... <br />
- Updated quick/music control buttons<br />
- Updated GPS icons (My bad)<br />
- Updated lock screen tabs...<br />
- Only two versions again, both aligned for those using resolution changers<br />
<br />
Other, random small fixes...<br />
<br />
Change-log 12.28.2011<br />
- Added two more versions that will fix the status bar for anyone running DPI changer applications...<br />
<br />
Change-log 12.27.2011<br />
- Updated to work with Juggernaut 4.0/4.1<br />
- Added a second option for those that want a transparent notification background<br />
<br />
<br />
Change-log 12.22.2011<br />
- Massive edits made to Framework and SystemUI (I would list them out, but you will see when you flash)<br />
- Added accurate battery (Do with images for those that prefer an actual battery)<br />
- Updates notification text colors<br />
- Completely different look to things... I could get into all the touches i made from lock screens to menu's...<br />
  Just flash and see for yourself...<br />

*Perversion of Metal v1.0 known bugs*​
12.29.2012​
I had only seen image bugs reported, so keep them coming.....​
*You can download Perversion of Metal WITH Transparent notifications here... *​
*or*​
*You can download Perversion of Metal WITHOUT Transparent notifications here...*​
*Screen shots for Non-Transparent notification background....*​







*Screen shots for Non-Transparent notification background....*​











*Special thanks to the men of TeamKang... Romann, Whitehawkx and Kwes!!!*​


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Nice metal look you have going there. Like the fact its on the darker side (battery consumption) but are you going to have a main color scheme or go more for the minimalistic look? I do like it. Checking back to see what more you bring to the table









SGH-T959 done right by Devs on RootzWiki


----------



## Alexia

I am going to stay dark metal on most everything other then the icons... Those I am still debating on the color scheme


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

With the dark metal running through the back, is possible to keep the trend through it all and add slight back glows (color of your choosing of course lol) to anything that stands out/apart from the general background? Kinda like ground lights for a car... You see the road but the car sorta sits on a cushion of light. Not too much mind you, just enough. I don't know if I'm expressing my thought enough to match what's in the mind... Tattoo artist / graphic imaging background so used to my imagination never being matched to what I say lol.

Don't mind me, just hashing out thoughts. (it's so lonely in my box...)

SGH-T959 done right by Devs on RootzWiki


----------



## Alexia

Darknight42020 said:


> With the dark metal running through the back, is possible to keep the trend through it all and add slight back glows (color of your choosing of course lol) to anything that stands out/apart from the general background? Kinda like ground lights for a car... You see the road but the car sorta sits on a cushion of light. Not too much mind you, just enough. I don't know if I'm expressing my thought enough to match what's in the mind... Tattoo artist / graphic imaging background so used to my imagination never being matched to what I say lol.
> 
> Don't mind me, just hashing out thoughts. (it's so lonely in my box...)
> 
> SGH-T959 done right by Devs on RootzWiki


Yeah, the thing is with the metal look, anything thats grey colored as far as icons, will either need to be completely recolored... Or have some sort of background to them.... Is that what your talking about?


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Yes, a highlight more than a color. Like something "alien" glowish (<--new word) lifting it just off the surface.

As I mentioned before, just think-tanking. You may choose to go a whole different route (and I would like to see it also) and do something extravagant (I like that word for some reason lol) and land up with something not even near to what you first thought. In my line of work, odd is the norm.

SGH-T959 done right by Devs on RootzWiki


----------



## Gman

Theme name - Cold steel?


----------



## zoth

Looks great...Can't wait . Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## vibrantnew-b

Looks good Alexia! I like the battery as-is but that's just me. Sorry to hear about your laptop, hopefully there's a brand new one under the tree.


----------



## Gman

-Borderline joke haha-


----------



## Alexia

I have more screen shots of where this theme is at today... I wall post them as soon as I can


----------



## Gman

Nice, any hints? 


Alexia said:


> I have more screen shots of where this theme is at today... I wall post them as soon as I can


----------



## Alexia

Gman said:


> Nice, any hints?


Yeah, i just hinted the new screen shots heehee


----------



## Meanstreak242

Wow, this is one very sweet looking theme! Can't wait to see it released.


----------



## Alexia

I will give everyone an alpha release EOD tomorrow if i can get my work PC to compile for me without breaking ROM control... =)


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Well done. I like it. Glad you joined the team!


----------



## Gman

Still going on record with liking the name that was thrown around.....Cold Steel


----------



## Alexia

Gman said:


> Still going on record with liking the name that was thrown around.....Cold Steel


Its cute... But I am sticking with Perversion of Metal


----------



## Gman

Cute??? Gloves off already haha 


Alexia said:


> Its cute... But I am sticking with Perversion of Metal


----------



## jangst123

Any chance this will work with
* Juggernaut v4.0 ?*

I'm already missing it!!


----------



## Gman

You could probably get most of it to look similar using ninjamorph and importing the images. Whenever a new rom comes out i copy the images from my favorite theme into the flashable zip to get the same theme right off the bat 


jangst123 said:


> Any chance this will work with
> * Juggernaut v4.0 ?*
> 
> I'm already missing it!!


----------



## Alexia

jangst123 said:


> Any chance this will work with
> * Juggernaut v4.0 ?*
> 
> I'm already missing it!!


Nope... I dont think so... BUUUUUT i will port it tomorrow for sure... I still have family around, and with the Holidays i dont really want to miss out on things...


----------



## Bbobarino

Alexia said:


> Nope... I dont think so... BUUUUUT i will port it tomorrow for sure... I still have family around, and with the Holidays i dont really want to miss out on things...


Thank u sweetheart i look fwd to it. 
Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## mansquared

very nice theme Alexia. looking forward to more updates and other themes. keep up the good work. and thanks


----------



## Gman

And how is it we know how to display the carrier information "Sprint/TMOBILE" etc but can't change/modify it? I know using MadDogg's lockscreen MOD, but is that portable to themes/app settings like the extended toggles?


----------



## Alexia

Gman said:


> And how is it we know how to display the carrier information "Sprint/TMOBILE" etc but can't change/modify it? I know using MadDogg's lockscreen MOD, but is that portable to themes/app settings like the extended toggles?


I can mod it... But if your looking to mod it to whatever you want on the fly... I dont smali hack that deep...


----------



## Gman

I would be good if it read the ROM's name or if it said your theme's name. Thanks for the feedback, maybe that is something we ask all ROM developers to incorporate into the appropriate settings app?


Alexia said:


> I can mod it... But if your looking to mod it to whatever you want on the fly... I dont smali hack that deep...


----------



## Alexia

Gman said:


> I would be good if it read the ROM's name or if it said your theme's name. Thanks for the feedback, maybe that is something we ask all ROM developers to incorporate into the appropriate settings app?


I can see your point... I will talk with romann and see if we can work that mod out...


----------



## fatboy547

Will this work for jugs 4.1?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman

Cool, now that we display sprint I am tired of seeing it haha, appreciate you checking it out.


Alexia said:


> I can see your point... I will talk with romann and see if we can work that mod out...


----------



## Alexia

fatboy547 said:


> Will this work for jugs 4.1?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


Yes, i am told it will work for Juggernaut 4.1... So say Whitehawkx!


----------



## fatboy547

Thx Alexia!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## fatboy547

Theme is great Alexia. So far only thing ic missing is the 4g signal bars do not blink to show data is being used. It remains grayed out.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## big70tom

This is now my favorite theme. You are soo talented. Can you animate and metalize the message and Gmail icons in notificatiion bar?


----------



## mansquared

so far this theme is nice... can't wait to see more parts added. have a feeling the dialer will be sexy.


----------



## Gman

Dialer will be key, does this support 5 app dock and 5x5 app drawer?


----------



## Alexia

Gman said:


> Dialer will be key, does this support 5 app dock and 5x5 app drawer?


I havent modded the launcher, and really it has nothing to do with the theme itself... So if you find another launcher you want to use, by all means...


----------



## Gman

Wouldn't your theme overwrite/compete with the frameworks? Is the 5 app dock and 5x5 app drawer exclusively to the launcher?


Alexia said:


> I havent modded the launcher, and really it has nothing to do with the theme itself... So if you find another launcher you want to use, by all means...


----------



## Alexia

Gman said:


> Wouldn't your theme overwrite/compete with the frameworks? Is the 5 app dock and 5x5 app drawer exclusively to the launcher?


Frameworks and such from the theme dont have anything to do with 5 app dock or 5x5 drawers... Thats all launcher related...


----------



## btyork

Great theme! I really like the metal look, with one exception. I run at 190 DPI and everything scales except the status bar. It only goes from left to right about as far as the clock digits.

Any chance you'd have a fix for this?

Thanks!


----------



## Alexia

btyork said:


> Great theme! I really like the metal look, with one exception. I run at 190 DPI and everything scales except the status bar. It only goes from left to right about as far as the clock digits.
> 
> Any chance you'd have a fix for this?
> 
> Thanks!


I can see what i can do for ya... If your open to testing, let me know and i will send you a link for a flash zip...


----------



## btyork

Would love to test, sure.

Have a fresh nandroid from this morning in case anything borks. (Not that I've ever heard of anyone even close to bricking from a theme.)


----------



## Alexia

btyork said:


> Would love to test, sure.
> 
> Have a fresh nandroid from this morning in case anything borks. (Not that I've ever heard of anyone even close to bricking from a theme.)


Go ahead and flash this... *DPI Tester*


----------



## btyork

That worked! Flashed on top with just a dalvik wipe.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## btyork

And thanks for jumping all over that so quickly, glad you are a part of team kang!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexia

Excellent...

I will post the zip for others formally in the OP... Thank you for testing and the kind words...


----------



## Alexia

OP Updated


----------



## fatboy547

Hey Alexia did this version fix the data icon to blink when in use?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexia

fatboy547 said:


> Hey Alexia did this version fix the data icon to blink when in use?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


I am working on the data icons now... Something new, something one off... =)... I will update in the new few hours =)... Or so i hope anyway...


----------



## fatboy547

Thx Alexia

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## vibrantnew-b

Alexia, I've got one request if you don't mind? I'm not a fan of the stock dialer, anything you could do to change it would be better.


----------



## Alexia

vibrantnew-b said:


> Alexia, I've got one request if you don't mind? I'm not a fan of the stock dialer, anything you could do to change it would be better.


I have started messing around with phone/contacts this morning... I dont get as much time to theme as i would like... Sadly... But i will be bringing something different to phone/contacts and mms...


----------



## vibrantnew-b

Thanks Alexia, no rush.


----------



## Alexia

I will probably push one more beta update before i leave work today... Some edits to clean things up.... Quick buttons, music player keys in notifications and lock screens... Updates to data connection icons... GPS... Random stuff really...

I will then hold off and release the next round once i get apks done...

Sorry, work and work these days... Themes tend to take a backseat to making money and paying bills =)


----------



## fatboy547

Thx so much for the update Alexia. Love it

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gantner

I really like the dark theme but the MIUI battery bar and cell power bars can get lost in the background grey. For whatever it is worth - dynamic foreground elements like these require special attention and higher contrast due to the critical information they can provide at times and because they are often glanced at quickly while looking at things - like websites and apps.


----------



## Alexia

I will give you the miui battery... But the bars? Eh... I don't see it that way...

I will update the battery... Easy change


----------



## big70tom

Love this. Please don't Get a Nexus and bail on it. I already have abandonment issues caused by that device


----------



## big70tom

Loving this more everyday.


----------



## qasimzia512

Wowwww it looks freakin amazing Alexia









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Gman

@alexia - you know the name of the images that control this?


----------



## Gman

And the dialog box color for when you hit menu


----------



## Alexia

Gman said:


> And the dialog box color for when you hit menu


You want to look for all the menu images in framework.... Main menu... Popup menu.... Those control launcher main menu and dialog box menus

Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## Alexia

I will get back on this theme soon... I have been taking care of my mother after she took a nasty spill...

Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## big70tom

yopu know as talented as you are, i thought for sure you be able to convice whitehawx and roman that there logo colors are god awful....lol


----------



## Gman

Ok, I will give them a look


Alexia said:


> You want to look for all the menu images in framework.... Main menu... Popup menu.... Those control launcher main menu and dialog box menus
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## Alexia

big70tom said:


> yopu know as talented as you are, i thought for sure you be able to convice whitehawx and roman that there logo colors are god awful....lol


They are not ugly... They are homorific!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## big70tom

missing you on this theme...please clone yourself immediatelyt


----------



## Alexia

big70tom said:


> missing you on this theme...please clone yourself immediatelyt


That would be awesome... A me clone! I will fit it in... Sorry... I am the only themer on teamkang with a Gs2 ...
Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## Beef

Hi Alexia. I was wondering if you can make a version without the battery percentage. Love all you theme's..even the pink one...lol.


----------



## jangst123

Help! I need my metal back! LOL
Will this work with 5?


----------



## big70tom

please oh please UPDATE AND FINISH


----------



## Beef

jangst123 said:


> please oh please UPDATE AND FINISH


I asked her to update this after she comes back from Vacation. I think after this weekend. She said she'll have to do a complete overhaul.


----------



## Alexia

I will be working on this theme in the near future, but i am basically going to start it over... Same look, just cleaner i suppose...


----------

